# Car turns off when i shift into drive?? WTF



## SlamedCab (Jan 17, 2003)

Need some help folks, my car shuts off when i put it in drive, can anyone tell me why??? Its a 1993 Audi 100. Its an auto!!!!! Please help!


----------



## Twistedaudi (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Car turns off when i shift into drive?? WTF (SlamedCab)*

I'm confused... It "shuts off" or stalls?


----------



## SlamedCab (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: Car turns off when i shift into drive?? WTF (Twistedaudi)*

it shuts off!!!!!!!


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Car turns off when i shift into drive?? WTF (SlamedCab)*

As in everything shuts off like headlights, radio and all? Or jsut the engine quits?


----------



## SlamedCab (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: Car turns off when i shift into drive?? WTF (duandcc)*

The car shuts off, everything! I can turn the lights on, and radio, but the engine shuts off!!


----------



## Twistedaudi (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Car turns off when i shift into drive?? WTF (SlamedCab)*

Ok... well, this is a rather strange case, so say the least.
...Couple more questions. You say it turns off when it shirfts into drive. What about reverse? Same thing? Any noises? Computer act up? Does it just turn off right away? or slowly die?
Have you had wiring issues with the car recently? 
This is pretty strange, my guess is sometihng electrical, but I've never heard of a car just shutting off when in gear.


----------

